# OK now I'm confused..... MMA vs TMA vs RSBD vs TMA vs FMA vs JMA



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2009)

You know I was thinking about all this MMA vs. TMA stuff that is popping back up here on MT (again ) and how tired of it I am getting of it and then I realized maybe just maybe I am jumping to conclusions and it is not about Mixed Martial Arts vs. Traditional Martial arts so I went to see if there were any other meanings for those acronyms and there are so my apologies to those that posted MMA vs. TMA posts and you were actually talking about 

&#8220;Mobile Marketing Association vs. Turnaround Management Association&#8221; or &#8220;Metropolitan Museum of Art vs. Tampa Museum of Art&#8221; or possibly the RSBD vs. MMA &#8220;REM (Rapid Eye Movement) Sleep Behavior Disorder vs. Monorail Manufacturers Association&#8221; or any of the other possible combinations listed below. 

So as to cut down on the confusion and avoid unnecessary flames to any further MMA vs. TMA post it might help if you spell it out first. 

That or we might all go by the name of Bruce&#8230;it cuts down on the confusion. 

*Possibilities for MMA*

Mixed Martial Arts 
Money Market Account 
Medicare Prescription Drug, Improvement and Modernization Act 
Mobile Marketing Association 
Metropolitan Museum of Art (New York City, NY, USA) 
MMA Ministério do Meio Ambiente (Portuguese: Ministry of Environment; Brazil) 
Methyl Methacrylate 
Massachusetts Municipal Association 
Minnesota Medical Association (Minneapolis, Minnesota) 
MIDI Manufacturers Association 
Medicare Modernization Act of 2003 
Massachusetts Maritime Academy 
Maine Maritime Academy (Castine, Maine, USA) 
Muttahida Majlis-i-Amal (Pakistan) 
Millimeter (Antenna) Array 
Multi-Mission Maritime Aircraft (US Navy) 
Monorail Manufacturers Association 
Marketing Management Association 
Mennonite Mutual Aid 
Maine Municipal Association 

*Possibilities for TMA*

Traditional Martial Arts
Texas Medical Association 
TRICARE Management Activity 
Turnaround Management Association 
Transportation Management Association 
Tooling & Manufacturing Association 
Tierce Maintenance Applicative 
Terminal Area (British air navigation) 
Trans Mediterranean Airways (Beirut, Lebanon) 
Traffic Management Advisor 
Tutor-Marked Assignment (Open University, UK) 
Traffic Management Act (UK) 
Thermomechanical Analysis 
Transportation Management Area 
Thermotoga Maritima 
Tampa Museum of Art 
Transparent Media Adapter 
Tobacco Manufacturers' Association (UK) 
Training and Management Assistance (a component of OHRD, which is a component of OWR) 
Theatrical Management Association 
Terminal Control Area 

*Possibilities for RSBD*

Reality Based Self Defense
REM (Rapid Eye Movement) Sleep Behavior Disorder

*Possibilities for CMA*

Chinese MArtial Arts
Comma 
Comparative Market Analysis (real estate) 
Cleveland Museum of Art 
Country Music Association (country music awards) 
Canadian Medical Association 
Comerica Incorporated (stock symbol) 
Certified Management Accountant 
Certified Medical Assistant 
Chemical Manufacturers Association 
Census Metropolitan Area 
Catchment Management Authority (Australian water program) 
Chambre de Métiers et de l'Artisanat 
Canadian Marketing Association 
Competitive Market Analysis (real estate) 
California Medical Association 
Canadian Museums Association 
Capital Market Authority (Oman) 
Cash Management Account 
Crystal Meth Anonymous 
Community Media Association 

*Possibilites for JMA*

Japanese Martial Arts
Japan Management Association 
Japan Medical Association 
Japanese Meteorological Agency 
Jamaica Manufacturers' Association 
Joint Marketing Agreement 
Junior Mission for All (UK Methodist Church) 
Jet Modellers Association (UK) 
Jordan Medical Association 
Jour Mois Année (French: day month year) 
Joint Mission Areas 
Joint Mission Analysis 
Joint Mission Application 
Joint Military Assessment 
Joint Mission Area Analysis 
Janus Moped Army (Sioux Falls, SD) 


And while I'm at it

*Possibilities for FMA*

Filipeno Martial arts
Full Metal Alchemist (gaming) 
Financial Market Authority (Austrian: Österreichische Finanzmarktaufsicht) 
Federal Marriage Amendment 
Financial Management Association 
Financial Management and Accountability Act 1997 (Australia) 
Fujitsu Microelectronics America, Inc. 
Flood Mitigation Assistance 
Foundational Model of Anatomy 
Figlie di Maria Ausiliatrice (Italian: Past Pupils of Mary Help of Christians) 
Florida Medical Association 
Federal Managers Association 
Fabricators & Manufacturers Association, International 
Future Media Architects, Inc. 
Forest Management Area 
Family Member Appointment 
Facilities Management Administrator 
Foundation Modern Apprenticeship 
Flight Mode Annunciator 
Facilities Management Association 
Financial Management Advisor 

I'm old and easily confused so your assistance in this matter would be much appreciated

Thank You :asian:


----------



## Carol (Sep 9, 2009)

Force equals Mass times Acceleration -- FMA !! 

Want me to demonstrate? :lol2:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Force equals Mass times Acceleration -- FMA !!
> 
> Want me to demonstrate? :lol2:


 

Well Bruce... I don't think so


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm guessing Acronymfinder.com... right? 

Mediocre Masked Avengers vs Trite Militaristic Activists (oooh, I hate trite activists, military or otherwise.)

Really Beautiful Salsa Dancers win every time, though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> I'm guessing Acronymfinder.com... right?
> 
> Mediocre Masked Avengers vs Trite Militaristic Activists (oooh, I hate trite activists, military or otherwise.)
> 
> Really Beautiful Salsa Dancers win every time, though.


 

aaaa :uhohh: ummm no... I aaaaaa :uhohh: typed it all from memory..... yeah that's it memory 

And do you mind if I call you Bruce, it cuts down on the confusion 

Bruce


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Force equals Mass times Acceleration -- FMA !!
> 
> Want me to demonstrate? :lol2:




I always love this one!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2009)

Who knew Newton was into FMA 

:hmm: I wonder what style Leibniz trained


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 9, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> You know I was thinking about all this MMA vs. TMA stuff that is popping back up here on MT (again ) and how tired of it I am getting of it and then I realized maybe just maybe I am jumping to conclusions and it is not about Mixed Martial Arts vs. Traditional Martial arts so I went to see if there were any other meanings for those acronyms and there are so my apologies to those that posted MMA vs. TMA posts and you were actually talking about
> 
> Mobile Marketing Association vs. Turnaround Management Association or Metropolitan Museum of Art vs. Tampa Museum of Art or possibly the RSBD vs. MMA REM (Rapid Eye Movement) Sleep Behavior Disorder vs. Monorail Manufacturers Association or any of the other possible combinations listed below.
> 
> ...


 

XUE,

I "hate" you. 

You actually want terms to be defined and understood amongst everyone? 

How dare you? 

I mean WOW, you have some Nerve. 


***

Seriously I like this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> XUE,
> 
> *I "hate" you.*
> 
> ...


 

That's ok...but do you mind if I call you Bruce? 

Oh and I now feel that CMA is my FAR inferior to MMA&#8230; Of course I am talking the Cleveland Museum of Art vs. Metropolitan Museum of Art. As a Matter of fact MMA is by far superior to anything TMA has to offer. But again I am talkig about the Tampa Museum of Art 

Bruce


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2010)

Based on the resurgence of the my martial art is better than your martial art posts I thought I would resurrect an old thread... because I am old and easily confused


----------

